# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Het norovirus is erg besmettelijk

## FRANCOIS580

*﻿Tijdens het najaar en dan vooral tijdens de gure wintermaanden, zijn het lang niet alleen vervelende verkoudheden, griep en infecties van de luchtwegen die je parten kunnen spelen. Tijdens deze periode van het jaar houdt ook het erg besmettelijke norovirus lelijk huis. Het koppige norovirus treft jaarlijks ruim één half miljoen landgenoten. Vooral kinderen en senioren zijn er erg gevoelig aan. Ziekenhuisopname is bij hen geen uitzondering. Zij geraken van dit virus dan ook erg moeizaam verlost. Wat is dit norovirus nu precies en wat zijn de gevolgen voor je algemene conditie? Welke voorzorgen kun je nemen om een besmetting met het norovirus te voorkomen en/of te verspreiden?* 


*(Francois580)*


Het erg besmettelijke norovirus veroorzaakt buikgriep. Het betreft niet één, maar een complete verzameling virussen, allen met dezelfde kenmerken en eigenschappen. In ons land worden jaarlijks bijna vijf miljoen landgenoten getroffen door buikgriep, vooral tijdens het najaar en de wintermaanden. Gelukkig gaat het hier niet allemaal om het besmettelijk norovirus, dat ieder jaar toch weer meer dan vijfhonderdduizend landgenoten treft. Vooral kinderen, maar ook senioren zijn de grootste slachtoffers. 



*Klein en besmettelijk*


In de volksmond heeft men het meestal over buikgriep, maar dit norovirus heeft niets met het klassieke griepvirus te maken. Deze griep wordt immers veroorzaakt door het influenzavirus. Velen denken dat de griepprik hen meteen ook tegen een besmetting met het norovirus beschermt, maar dat is uiteraard niet het geval *.../...*


Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...mettelijk.html

----------

